# Top Ten Causes of Death



## RowdyTiel

What are the top causes of a cockatiels death? I know it's a rather harsh question, but it's something I'd like to know. That way I can study up more on the more common incidents and try to prevent it as best I can when I get my tiel. Of course, when I DO get a tiel, I'll have an appointment all set up at the vet within the first 2-3 days, as suggested. 

Thanks

-Rowdy


----------



## OOwl

Accidents are the number one cause of death in small birds according to what my vet sees in her practice. 

My sister lost her budgie to a Teflon accident. 

Tons of people in my bird club have reported fly out the door incidents. 

I'll be interested in what other people post. 

Getting close to getting your bird? I was wondering how that was coming along.


----------



## RowdyTiel

Very close, hopefully! I would still like to save up maybe another extra $100 for back-up, just in case, you know?


----------



## Clair

I have a small mental list. Rainbow Bridge stories make me really sad, but I try to learn something from them. 

Getting stepped on
Getting loose (outside)
Scented candles
Cooking with silicone and Teflon
Falling into the toilet
Falling into a half-full glass of water
Ingesting harmful substances - aluminum foil, avocado, etc
Contagious illnesses from other birds
Other pets (dogs, cats) attacking the bird
Crushed in a doorway
Ceiling fans


----------



## RowdyTiel

I know what you mean, Clair. They're so heartbreaking to read but also they're learning experiences too; although harsh, they are.
I should probably make another topic but I have a random question. What about night frights? Are there many death related occurences? Is there any way to prevent night frights? I've heard night lights don't always ensure a no night fright night.


----------



## Renae

This: _Top_ Ten _Bird_ Killers lists some of the top 10. 

This website: _Top Bird Killers_ - Avianweb lists some thing many pet birds die of/or top hazards to your pet bird's health.


----------



## xNx

Don't go for a nap with your bird out, if you fall asleep you may crush it....


----------



## Haimovfids

* Strangulation
* Toxic exposure
* Poisoning
* Suffocation 
* Infection not caught early enough
* Mauling
* Overheating / Dehydration
* Bleeding out
* Illness not noticed
* Disease not caught early enough


----------



## wandalee

Thanks for that. I was unaware of the teflon, scented candles & volatile oils issues!


----------



## OOwl

Wait. Clair, silicone? I knew about Teflon but silicone? I had not heard/read that one. Please explain more.


----------



## cknauf

I'd also like to hear about silicone. So far as I've read, silicone does not give off fumes or smoke during normal cooking, and doesn't break down until around 600 F, well beyond cooking temps. Poor-quality silicone cut with other fillers could be dangerous, but that's because of the fillers.


----------



## Clair

Here is a link to a discussion we had on the forum a few months back about silicone

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32454&highlight=silicone


----------



## cknauf

Thanks for the link!


----------



## OOwl

Thanks. I cook in cast iron, stainless, and glass, and haven't a piece of Teflon in my kitchen. I was given a silicone baking mat for Christmas but never used it for the oven. I actually emailed the manufacturer and received an email from their engineering department stating it was safe to use around birds; however, I never could find anything online definitive saying it was safe to do so. I still never used it. I use it for rolling out pie dough on the countertop. Nothing sticks to it. But, erring on the side of caution, I will never be using that in my oven. In fact, based on that article, I will be giving this away in case anyone might possibly cook in my kitchen while I'm out. Thanks again.


----------



## flippityjib

I just looked it up. Looks like my spatulas are silicone. They don't get hot so are they safe to use?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KatiaAnn

I've heard and read a lot of stories on birds dying from fatty liver disease, which can frequently be traced back to a poor diet, such as one of all seeds.


----------



## Tequilagirl

Is it safe to use iron tongs in the bathroom opposite the living room where my tiel is with a closed door? Not sure it has a teflon coating but I'm going to assume it does. If not I'll bin them right now.


----------



## roxy culver

> Is it safe to use iron tongs in the bathroom opposite the living room where my tiel is with a closed door?


Do you mean a flat iron? I use a flat iron in my bathroom, I close the door when I use it and open it when I'm done. I really don't think those things get hot enough to put out any dangerous fumes.


----------



## Trish123

We learned in school that the number one cause of death in pet birds is related to poor nutrition.


----------



## Cece4

My very first tiel 15 years ago died from being slammed in a doorway.It was the saddest thing Ive had to go through.Watching him die in my hands.And such a sweet, sweet bird.

I also had one fly out the door, my first greencheek conure, another very sad day.

So those are personal and in the top ten.


----------

